# sound activated cathode inverter?



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey there,

I have been looking on the web for awhile now looking to see if any shop sells JUST the inverter for cold cathodes that are sound activiated (flash to the music).

I cant seem to find anyplace in the UK that doesnt sell the whole kit. and i dont want to spend X2 £22 to buy a whole kits just for the inverters.

Anyone know of a UK based website that just sells the inverters :S

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo A1tecice :wave:

Are any of *these* any use? I've never used any of these sites so I can't say what their service is like though.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello 

Umm thanks for looking but im not sure if there sound activated or not. but yes they are the right kind of things im looking for hah .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

No, that one isn't sound-activated. I found *this*, but it's not too clear whether you still need an inverter or if it's built in - I suspect it isn't, but you should be able to use it in conjunction with the one above.


----------

